# Livestock Housing Contest!!



## elevan

*Backyard Herds Livestock Housing Contest!*

Get those digital cameras out and scan those plans you wrote.   Throw them together with a great write up and you could be a winner!   (okay... everyone on BYH is a winner... you'd just be a super livestock housing contest winner!)  

*Contest Details:*

This is a contest to see who can create the best livestock housing page for BYH.  We define the "best livestock housing page" to mean pages with the most information, pictures, plans, details, etc. that will be very helpful to others who want to build livestock housing.   We don't care if your housing was made out of recycled pallets and was made in 2 days, or if it was made out of the highest grade materials, took 5 months, and is a scale model of the Taj Mahal.   We want helpful and informative pages!

The winner of the contest will get a *~*6 month Golden Herd Membership!*~* 


*You'll be using the BYH My Page Creation Tool to design your pages.*

Deadline:  The deadline will be based on the number of submissions we receive and how quickly we get them.   We will wait for at least 15-20 submissions.  Once we get "enough" we'll give everyone at least 1 week notice before the contest ends so they can put final touches on their submissions.  The more submissions we receive the more prizes we may give out!

*Here is what should be included in your page:*
1)  A write up of how you built your livestock housing along with any information you think would be helpful to other people who may want to build similar livestock housing.
2)  Any designs / plans you used to build your livestock housing.
3)  Pictures of your livestock housing as it was being constructed.
4)  Finished pictures of your livestock housing.
5)  What you want to change / add to your completed livestock housing.
6)  Why did you build it in that way. Was it to reuse, or recycle materials, climate dictated etc ...

If you want your livestock housing to win, make sure it has all of the elements above in as much detail as possible!  Here are some additional hints to help you win the contest:

1)  Follow the format of some of the existing coop pages on our sister site BYC.
2)  The more details and pictures the better!
3)  Plans! Plans! Plans!  If you post plans (rough or detailed) of your livestock housing you'll get bonus points for sure!
4)  Pictures - We all love lots of pictures, but *PLEASE *follow these guidelines:  Pictures on the page should be no wider than 800 pixels.  If you want to add a larger picture please post a thumbnail link or regular link to the picture instead of the picture itself.
5)  Remember, this is a contest for the most helpful page and not the best looking Livestock housing.

*IMPORTANT RULE:  ALL pictures MUST be uploaded to the BYH Image Upload Tool.   * 
It is super easy to use and will help ensure that the pages always have the correct images and that they load quickly.

Here is a great example of a page (from the coop contest on our sister site, BYC)  with lots of good information and pictures during construction.  You'll notice some pictures are in the body of the page and others are links from the page.

*What are some examples of Livestock Housing that wed like to see?*
Rabbit Hutches
Run In Sheds
Barns (small)
Barns (large)
Other Miscellaneous Livestock Housing



*TO ENTER THE CONTEST:*

1)  Create a very helpful page with lots of pictures and information
2)  Reply to this thread with a link to your livestock housing page on BYH!
3)  Have Fun!
4)  Multiple submissions are allowed!


----------



## Nifty

I can't wait to see peep's pages!


----------



## elevan

Are you putting in some new livestock housing before winter hits?  Don't forget to take pictures of your progress and enter to win!


----------



## jodief100

All of my housing plans are designed using Solidworks (engineering 3D design program).  Do you just want the flat blueprints or the 3D models?   

Of course I have pictures too.


----------



## elevan

Whichever is easiest for you to put onto a MY PAGE.


----------



## jodief100

Got it!

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=1751-medium-shelter

That was a pain!  Moxillia wouldn't let me cut and paste so I had to use Explorer and it sucks on satalite internet.


----------



## elevan

Hey Jodie!  Great work!  Please refer back to post 1.



> *You'll be using the BYH My Page Creation Tool to design your pages.*
> 
> *TO ENTER THE CONTEST:*
> 
> 1)  Create a very helpful page with lots of pictures and information
> 2)  Reply to this thread with a link to your livestock housing page on BYH!
> 3)  Have Fun!
> 4)  Multiple submissions are allowed!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Nice idea !  Can not wait to see what their barns look like !


----------



## elevan

As I'm seeing some posts around the forum about animal housing, I want to remind everyone of this contest!  Prize is a 6 month GHM!


----------



## SheepGirl

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4485-sheepshelter


----------



## elevan

This contest is still on!  We're looking for a certain number of entries before we close it.  So, if you've got a thread out there with your housing in it why not turn it into an article (member page) and submit it for the contest?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Is this really still a contest?


----------

